# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Diviseur de frquence 8 et 256 khz

## stewart33

Salut, j'aimerais savoir comment gnrer une horloge par un cpld d'altera et svp j'aimerais bien le code vhdl associ qui soit synthtisable sur quartus ou modelsim. Merci

----------

